# Airtel launches V-Fiber



## TechnoBOY (Oct 18, 2016)

Airtel today launched ‘V-Fiber’ in Chennai that offers speeds of up to 100 Mbps. It is based on Vectorization, which is Europe’s No.1 fixed broadband technology. Airtel the first operator in India to use this technology.

Airtel said that it has also upgraded local exchanges with equipment to handle fiber speeds. It also said that there is no need for wiring or drilling in customer’s premises, just a new modem upgrade is required to experience ‘V-Fiber’.

Airtel is also offering ‘V-Fiber’ for all its existing customers at no extra monthly cost. All have to pay Rs. 1000 for the new modem. “If customer is not happy with the service within one month, modem charges and the amount will be adjusted in the next billing cycle,” said Airtel. New customers will get unlimited three months trial offer.

Airtel also announced unlimited free voice calling for all broadband customers at no extra cost and it recently started offering myHome Rewards that offers 5GB extra data for broadband users for every Airtel postpaid or DTH connection.

Airtel V-Fiber is currently live in Chennai, coming to Delhi & NCR and Bangalore in coming weeks and will be deployed across 87 cities soon. You can head to airtel.in/vfiber to apply for new V-Fiber connection or file a request to upgrade your existing connection.

This is definitely a good move by Airtel to compete with ACT Fibernet and other internet providers that offer higher speeds at an affordable rate.

[Update: Check out the V-Fiber plans for Chennai]

Commenting on the launch, Ajai Puri, Director – Operations, Bharti Airtel, said:

    India is witnessing an explosive growth in data usage and a lot of in-home data consumption is happening over fixed broadband that offers consistent speeds. Airtel has always innovated ahead of the curve and offered its customers best-in-class broadband technology and experience. With ‘V-Fiber’ and our national optic fiber backbone, we are all set to offer a future ready network for tomorrow’s digitally connected homes. This solution, besides reducing out carbon footprint, offers a very quick and convenient upgrade to the customer. We are also delighted to launch our innovative myHome Rewards and unlimited free voice calling facility for our customers.
Airtel launches V-Fiber with speeds up to 100Mbps in Chennai, expanding to 87 cities soo


----------



## lywyre (Oct 18, 2016)

I would be a fool to trust Airtel any more. 

Knowing airtel, that 5GB offer would probably be available only from 2am to 6 am.


----------



## Minion (Oct 19, 2016)

Everthing related to chortel have a catch and  No one should trust them or fall into their trap and again local broadband providers provides much better plans than chortel.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 19, 2016)

In Bangalore, ACT is almost same as Airtel, almost same plans for same cost when i checked in March2016


----------



## D@rekills4 (Oct 19, 2016)

100 MBPS, 200 GB for ₹4799.

YOU Broadband gives me 100 MBPS, 800 GB for 3 months for ₹5000.

Just die AirTel, whenever I lookup the pricing for any of your services, it's way costlier than what others are providing. And it's not as if you are giving better service to your customers at a greater price.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 19, 2016)

Actually I find Airtel's customer care service better than local players and BSNL

- - - Updated - - -

In bangalore, ACT have pretty good customer care service too. Don't know about ACT from other cities


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 19, 2016)

D@rekills4 said:


> 100 MBPS, 200 GB for ₹4799.
> 
> YOU Broadband gives me 100 MBPS, 800 GB for 3 months for ₹5000.
> 
> Just die AirTel, whenever I lookup the pricing for any of your services, it's way costlier than what others are providing. And it's not as if you are giving better service to your customers at a greater price.



Are you serious for that plan by YOU Broadband?? Where do you live? I guess YOU broadband wont be available in all the areas of Blore


----------



## D@rekills4 (Oct 19, 2016)

ssb1551 said:


> Are you serious for that plan by YOU Broadband?? Where do you live? I guess YOU broadband wont be available in all the areas of Blore




I live in Pune.
Bangalore has the same plan but with 650 GB of data.
It should be available in your area as long as you are not in the outskirts of the city.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 19, 2016)

Ok, I'll call the YOU Customer Care and ask them about the same.


----------



## Minion (Oct 21, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> In Bangalore, ACT is almost same as Airtel, almost same plans for same cost when i checked in March2016



Youbroadband in Pune was offering 100MBps unlimited speed for 1,400 only now they have increased price and have a fup.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 21, 2016)

Insane! So prices everywhere are increasing except Hyderabad. What the hell.
Recently ACT improvd their plans though for the same cost


----------



## Minion (Oct 22, 2016)

It seems like local broadband companies starting to follow Airtel this is why Airtel should die.


----------

